#   >  Megajet MJ-300
,         .  :Smile:

----------



----------


## RA3AKF

> - .   .


    /.   . 
         , 
  ,   : 
http://www.radiovnimanie.ru/Megajet/mj-300.htm 
,      .    .

----------

100n ,     . (  .) smd    .
.

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
>      100n ,     . (  .) smd    .
> .


 

    -       " "      !
 :Very Happy:  
      " "

----------

> UA1ZH  ,   ""  222,  103.  ,  ?


   ,    "-300"     ,       -     -   330   6  7   4558    5         LC7152 .
,  "-300"              ,   "-3031"

----------

> MJ-300  - ? 
>  ! 
> e-mail:ra3akf#mail.ru


      -    !

----------


## RA3AKF

MJ-300,      
  : http://i-torg.ru/descr.php?id=18603 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,        ,     ,        ?


  :Sad:  
,  .   - .

----------


## ru9tr

,   .

----------


## Nikolss

.?

----------

> -  C,D,E.
>  A/F + SC       2 .
>   CH9:
>  L -  C,  - D, H -  E


          ,      ,    ,         .  19 ,    20.
    -   120 .  -   . 
 :
\F +    120 ,     
  "" -  "",  .CH9
A\F+CH9+ .   "0"       "5"
CH9+ .  
               .
      .
     .
        .

----------

> **
>  !     100, 200  200+ ( MJ).   ,    Holtek     ,   3031  -!


    ,       100, 200    ,MJ -400   -5,   ,       :Sad:

----------


## ru9tr

-   , ?

----------


## EW7AT

, ,   - .       .  10    ,  - 10   100     FM.  , ,  .    .    - .

----------


## ru9tr

10    100?     ?    - . 
  ,    .   MJ-100  MJ-200,  120    ,  ,       1-  .   .  .

----------


## strange

,     ,      .          ,

----------

,   ,   ....
       ....
     ...

----------


## leonvit

:Smile:  
      .  FM - .       .      -  .   ,   .    ?         ..      -      .  -       .           .

----------


## RA9FFR

,      ,         , .  ,  ,   , .   ,  .      R133,     VR4,  ,      ,  .     ,  ,     , ,   78+.        ,    ,   10     ,    ,    ,  ,     ,    ,   .     300 ,    ,      .

----------


## leonvit

!  2008..      .              . ..                 . ,      .     ,    .      ,      . ,     .    .

----------


## AMS

> ?


 . ,   ,  ,   .  ,  16      ,   ,     ,  24    TDA 2003 ,    ..     5      .  ,   24      .  ,  . +5    (- -),   ,  24   ,    ,  24.

----------

